# Info par produktiem >  Tiristors T59RC120

## abergs

Sportiskas intereses pēc kādam nav iznācis saskarties ar šādu tiristoru(simistoru) T59RC120?
Nobeidzās 380v vadāms vienfāzes taisngriezis apmēram 25 gadu vecā japāņu iekārtā.
Pēc izskata līdzīgs krievu T,TC sērijas tiristoriem, ar ko arī pagaidām aizvietoju. Bildi varēšu ielikt rīt.
Interesē maksimālā strāva (vidējā un impulsā).
mamma.com,google.lv.,ortodoxism.ro neko nedeva, izņemot BUY,BUY,BUY.
Iepriekš pateicos!

----------


## Delfins

Sūdīgi meklē..  :: 

http://www.datasheetarchive.com/search. ... =0&sub.y=0




> 59RC120
> 
> Nihon Inter Electronics :: Silicon Controlled Rectifier 	 
> Specsheet / Datasheet
> 
> 
> V(DRM) Max.(V)Rep.Pk.Off Volt.=1.2k
> 
> I(T) Max.(A) On-state Current=80�
> ...

----------


## abergs

Merci...  ::

----------

